# Помогите определить модель и марку баяна



## viadrina (10 Ноя 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане,

помогите пожалуйста определить марку баяна. Когда-то играл на нем, но забыл как он называется, и не могу вспомнить - тогда не думал о названиях. Сейчас хочу прикупить себе инструмент, рассмотрел бы и этот вариант, так как помню, что меня этот баян всем устраивал. Предположительно итальянский, но могу ошибаться.

Прошу прощения за плохое качество фотографии - это лучшее, что удалось найти.

Заранее благодарю за помощь!


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2016)

Инструмент называется Баллоне Бурини, производства Италии. Хорошая была фабрика,но сейчас на грани банкротства.Если есть желание можете ещё рассмотреть вот такой вариант


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (10 Ноя 2016)

zet10 (10.11.2016, 17:51) писал:


> Хорошая была фабрика,но сейчас на грани банкротства.


 С чем это связано? Просто я плохо разбираюсь в инструментах.


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2016)

На то многие причины, в Италии сейчас все очень сложно,не буду углубляться в подробности ,многим эта информация просто ни к чему. Скажу только что 60-70% итальянских производителей сейчас либо уже закрылись, либо на гране этого,среди них Фантини,Вигнони,Бурини и многие другие..


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (10 Ноя 2016)

Тогда я отвечу. Дело тут не в Италии или России, а в общемировой ситуации. Дело в том, что с развитием электроники покупать акустические инструменты за такие деньги никому не хочется. Если акустические пианино и рояли а также скрипки держатся на вековых традициях академической музыки, то аккордеонам держаться просто не за что. В массовом сознании они до сих пор имеют статус дешёвой гармошки. Вот пожалуй и всё. Imho.


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2016)

Дмитрий,к сожалению Ваш ответ не имеет ни чего общего с действительностью!Дело не в отсутствии клиентов, они как были есть и будут, и готовы платить реальные и хорошие деньги за высококачественные инструменты!Все намного серьезнее и сложнее , по крайне мере на данный момент в Италии для мелких производителей.Насчет массового сознания " дешевой гармошки" посмешили))... То то мы видем это массовое сознание на Авито, когда за старую рухлядь требуют по 30-50 тысяч Рублёв, так что не переживайте за массовость,все уже давно в курсе что и к чему)


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2016)

Дмитрий,понимаете ли В чем дело? В любом деле ,прежде всего Человеком должна двигать любовь к освоению профессии, а уж потом денежный "выхлоп" ,само самой разумеется что и аккордеон с баяном это не исключение... Я убедился и готов об этом спорить, что профессионал ( с головой) в любом деле ,будет при деле и при деньгах ( тем более что деньги это понятие спорное, для кого то зарплата в 30 тысяч это деньги, а для кого то  500 тысяч это как в туалет сходить). Кто мои клиенты? Фамилии их Вам ни чего не скажут, таких фамилий которые на суху Типа Кадышевой среди них процентов 5, процентов 45 студенты, и процентов 50 это простые любители музыки которые работают директорами банков, в прокуратуре, юристами, слесарями,водителями,и т.д... Но которых всех объединяет что в прошлом они закончили ДМШ, и на всю жизнь сохранили любовь к инструменту,а есть люди которые вообще ни чего не заканчивали просто любят это дело и хотят научиться играть.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (10 Ноя 2016)

Ах вон оно что. А я-то дурак убогий не сразу это понял. Только кому война, а кому - мать родная. Вот висит на сайте в верхнем правом углу - donate for the project. По-русски говоря - подайте нищебродам на пропитание. А вот в магазинах почему-то хлеб за "спасибо" и за "любовь к искусству" не дают. И знаете, кстати, Юрий, я тут не так давно пришёл к выводу, что за всё надо платить. Более того, я на своей паршивой шкуре прочувствовал, что заплатить деньгами - далеко не самое страшное. Платить зачастую приходится гораздо дороже - временем, здоровьем а может даже и жизнью. Imho.


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (10.11.2016, 22:24) писал:


> Ах вон оно что. А я-то дурак убогий не сразу это понял. Только кому война, а кому - мать родная. Вот висит на сайте в верхнем правом углу - donate for the project. По-русски говоря - подайте нищебродам на пропитание.


*Еще раз предупреждаю: ведите себя корректно!*

Если мне не изменяет память, Вы, уважаемый, не перечислили ни копейки на поддержание ресурса. А затраты на его существование весьма значительные. Так что, *просьба фильтровать базар* 

Если же вас так сильно интересует мой карман, то поясню, *НИ КОПЕЙКИ* денег я с данного ресурса не получаю. Как и где я зарабатываю - вас совершенно не касается. Смотрите в свой кошелек и боритесь с комплексом неполноценности приватно


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (10 Ноя 2016)

vev (10.11.2016, 22:35) писал:


> Если мне не изменяет память, Вы, уважаемый, не перечислили ни копейки на поддержание ресурса.


 То есть, профессионалы должны платить деньги сами себе, так что ли? Любителей, а уж тем более, дилетантов с улицы, как мне казалось, всегда в разы больше, вот пусть они и платят. А Вам должен сказать, что я тоже отсылаю бесплатно по почте свои транскрипции, обработки, работы, но не всем подряд, а только людям, для которых я не пустое место. Вам не пришлю, не переживайте.


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (10.11.2016, 22:43) писал:



> То есть, профессионалы должны платить деньги сами себе, так что ли? Любителей, а уж тем более, дилетантов с улицы, как мне казалось, всегда в разы больше, вот пусть они и платят. А Вам должен сказать, что я тоже отсылаю бесплатно по почте свои транскрипции, обработки, работы, но не всем подряд, а только людям, для которых я не пустое место. Вам не пришлю, не переживайте.


Ну про Ваши человеческие качества  никогда иллюзий не питал...

Деньги платят не профессионалы профессионалам или любителям, а людям, которые создали и поддерживают данный замечательный и полезный ресурс. На хостинг. На программирование. По карманам распихивать нечего. Не волнуйтесь.

Большая часть "профессионалов" это прекрасно понимает и спокойно расстается с некоторым количеством дензнаков. В семье, правда, редко обходится без урода...


----------



## vvz (11 Ноя 2016)

Сомнительно на счет "массового сознания" и "дешёвой гармошки"... Общая экономическая ситуация - тоже вряд ли. 
Имхо: просто баяны и аккордеоны именно сейчас непопулярны. Но кто сказал, что это навсегда? "Всё возвращается на круги своя". 
Непопулярны по ряду причин, одна из них: баян и аккордеон - не слишком "демократичные" инструменты: в отличие от гитары, к примеру, быстро научится играть "что-нибудь" тут не получится... А в наш быстрый век, когда всё "на бегу", это существенно.
Расскажу маленькую историю (прошу прощения за флуд): мне много лет уже, всю жизнь играл на гитаре (полу-профессионал  , как вторая работа: ВИА, танцы, рестораны...), пару лет назад довольно случайно увлекся баяном. На работе намечался корпоратив, попросили захватить баян (тоже случайно узнали). Я спросил удивленно: "Кому там это будет нужно?! Знаю я эти корпоративы...". Настояли... Так вот: баян стал самым главным центром этого вечера! Это было для меня ну просто удивительно: пели, танцевали, молодежь активно пела народные песни... какая-о генетическая память  + тут же скаченные слова песен из Интернета... Никакая гитара такого не сделает. В конце один коллега сказал: "Ваш баян спас этот вечер"... 
Так что, ребята, всё еще будет: баян, аккордеон, гармонь переживут это всё.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (11 Ноя 2016)

vvz (11.11.2016, 03:09) писал:


> пару лет назад довольно случайно увлекся баяном. На работе намечался корпоратив, попросили захватить баян (тоже случайно узнали). Я спросил удивленно: "Кому там это будет нужно?! Знаю я эти корпоративы...". Настояли... Так вот: баян стал самым главным центром этого вечера!


 Вы знаете, дело не в этом. Просто незачем учиться 15 лет, чтобы потом работать на корпоративах. Так что не надо здесь писать про уровень "культуры". Давно бы пора закрыть все народные отделения в России. Это в советское время исполнительство на народных инструментах было делом государственной политики, а сейчас либералы всё уничтожили и не поднимется всё это само собой.


----------



## vvz (11 Ноя 2016)

Поживем - увидим...
В 70-е гитарная музыка (особенно "электрогитарная") тоже, мягко говоря, не особенно поддерживалась государством, но гитары звучали в каждом дворе. Это - модно/не модно, популярно/непопулярно... А всё это меняется.


----------



## Y.P. (12 Ноя 2016)

zet10 (10.11.2016, 18:23) писал:


> На то многие причины, в Италии сейчас все очень сложно,не буду углубляться в подробности ,многим эта информация просто ни к чему. Скажу только что 60-70% итальянских производителей сейчас либо уже закрылись, либо на гране этого,среди них Фантини,Вигнони,Бурини и многие другие..


Извините, а не могли бы Вы рассказать немного о фирме "Paolo Soprani". В каком она сейчас состоянии. И какого уровня инструменты, баяны, изготовленные этой фирмой? Насколько они качественны и надежны?
И в каком ряду они стоят среди других итальянских производителей муз. инструментов? Как-то мало информации об этой фирме.


----------

